# Order from Forestview Gardens Agassiz BC



## Don I (Apr 28, 2017)

image hosting without registration
They shipped on Mon. and it got here Wed. That's one day under the estimate. Last year it took 7 days.


image hosting without registration
From your left at the top.
Bulldog Paph. New Downlands 'Bear' x Hampshire Zoo (spotted, red)
Paph. mastersianum
P. godefroyae
P. parnatanum
P. superbiens
Haraella retrocalla
They all look good. 
Don


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 28, 2017)

Thumbs up!


----------



## coronacars (Apr 28, 2017)

Looks great.


----------



## abax (Apr 28, 2017)

Healthy and very pretty plants.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2017)

They have good plants.


----------



## Heather (Apr 29, 2017)

Nice! They donate plants to the auction each year. One of only two Canadian donors this year.


----------



## John M (Apr 29, 2017)

Heather said:


> Nice! They donate plants to the auction each year. One of only two Canadian donors this year.



That's great to know that Forestview supports ST. 

Heather, I assume that there are a lot fewer Canadian growers with plants to donate, as compared to US growers. Our population is 1/10th the size of the US and probably because of the colder climate right across the country and higher energy prices, there are probably fewer hobby growers on a per capita basis with more than just a handful of plants. Plus, since virtually every grower in Canada must accommodate their plants indoors, room is at a premium and collections are small. I'm sure most people would not want to donate their sickly, or undersized plants, nor would we want them to do that. So, that means for most people, the only things worth donating are plants they'd like to keep. So, they don't donate. Of course, there are exceptions to that and some people just don't donate when they could easily. I don't understand why not.

However, I don't think enough emphasis has been made to make everyone realize that they can donate anything; it doesn't have to be orchid plants. People need to be reminded more that they are welcome and encouraged to donate anything, like books, decorative pots, supplies, etc. Plus, they are welcome to donate non-orchid items. It's all good for an auction and as long as it sells for something, ST still gets the financial support needed. 

For example: I've donated a bunch of Impatiens niamniamensis cuttings. These grow well for me all over the greenhouse and even though they are not an orchid, they are so cool and most people who see them want them. They grow fast; so, I can afford to be very generous with the cuttings that I will send to the auction winner. Also, people can donate divisions of their garden perennials like Irises, Peonies, Oriental Poppies, Ground covers, Trilliums, etc., etc., etc. They can donate garden tools and other smaller pieces of equipment. They can donate anything of any value that they have and don't need. Things like small appliances, candle holders, artwork, sculptures, small pieces of furniture (eg. light fixtures, jewelery boxes), small tools, childrens toys, sports equipment, pottery, ornaments, kitchen gadgets, pots and pans, clothing, etc., etc., will also be good items to put up for auction. Virtually anything in good condition that is the sort of thing you'd see in a yard sale is a good candidate for the auction. If someone donates something that does not attract any bids, so what. At least they tried; but, some of those items will likely be just what someone else wants and the things that do sell will benefit the ST fund. Plus, anything that is not alive, can be shipped via the slowest (and therefore, the cheapest), way possible to save on transportation costs. Also, anything that is not plant material can be shipped anywhere, not just within Canada. So, anybody in the world can bid. People need to remember that the goal is not to donate the best orchid plant, it's to just *donate something* that can be turned into a bit of cash which will help pay for ST and keep it going.

Thank you for all that you do! We do appreciate it!


----------



## Wendy (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks for the reminder John. I just donated. . This forum is a worthwhile cause. 

PS.....lovely plants. I've gotten plants from Forestview before and they've always been fantastic.


----------



## John M (Apr 29, 2017)

Hey, thanks Wendy! 

Yeah, I've never heard a bad word about Forestview. I can't believe that I STILL haven't got my new computer set up yet; but, when I do, I'll be able to get Forestview's website to open and have a look for myself.


----------



## Heather (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks John (and Wendy for the donation!) 

It is stated in the auction thread and the member email that goes out. Heck, Mary Pientka donated a pair of orchid colored hand-knit socks last year, which I thought was awesome! (Has anyone heard from her lately? I need to email her maybe...) 

I also will be donating some Orchid Digests (the Phrag and Paph issues ) as I don't have plants myself this year. 

People can also just send direct donations....its just more fun for people if they get a little something back.  

Thanks all!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (May 3, 2017)

Looking good


----------



## Dandrobium (May 3, 2017)

Very nice Don! I've ordered from them a few times and they've always sent top quality plants with established roots. I usually end up keeping them in the same mix as it has typically been very fresh.


----------



## chris20 (May 4, 2017)

Do they export to U.S.?


----------



## Don I (May 5, 2017)

chris20 said:


> Do they export to U.S.?


It says on the web site they don't ship Cites Appendix 1 plants (Paph. & Phrag. hybrids or species internationally.
Don


----------

